# Problem by Installing FreeBSD 8.2



## stefang37 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey guys,
I have an Problem to install FreeBSD 8.2 vio UNetbootin 

Here is the Error : 

```
error 19: linux kernel must be loaded before initrd
```


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 14, 2012)

What installation source did you use?


----------



## SNK (Jan 14, 2012)

Guess this relates to http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28850

You need to boot from the install medium, not use it in Linux, or Windows.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 14, 2012)

I tried to do it from the USB, but what should I select in the BIOS
There are e.g : USB-DVD
USB-....
USB-...

And I used the dvd1.ISO FreeBSD 8.2


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 14, 2012)

@stefang37.
I think you choose the wrong install media for USB booting,but will it be possible for you to write the dvd1.iso image on a DVD disk and install from it?

I suggest it would be much easier for you than the USB drive.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 14, 2012)

I wrote e dvd1.iso image on a dvd disk and tried to boot from it 
The result ist this :


```
Verifying DMI Pool Data...........
Boot from CD/DVD : CD Loader 1.2

Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER...Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX Loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
_
```


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nach dieser Meldung passiert einfach garnichts. Was soll ich tun ?

After this message nothing happens. What should I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2012)

Some systems have a long delay on startup for keyboard or disk reasons, so give it couple of minutes.  Otherwise, check the BIOS, or identify the system make and model and someone may be familiar with it.


----------

